

Why I hate you because of your resume - imrane
https://medium.com/p/f7ab286e89c2
My thoughts on the difficulty in hiring for our startup.
======
tptacek
This person is the problem with tech hiring. "You've been working in some
crappy language for years, but not my crappy language?" "You've never even
heard of one of the tools we use to organize our code?" "I want someone who
can hit the ground running, because I am delusional about my prospects of
finding talent in this market".

~~~
workaholic
Agreed. After reading this piece I can safely say the writer is somebody I
would never want to work for. I can only hope this level of antagonism never
flies in tech.

~~~
danielweber
I don't like countering "if you do X I will not hire you" with "well, if you
do Y I will never work for you." It seems we are all desperate for some way of
controlling the sucky job market and so we resort to threats like this.

That said, this guy is exactly why I've worked to excise all references to PHP
development from my resume. The employers in PHP development world seem top-
heavy with clowns. I once got rejected because a potential employer wanted
someone "really strong" in PHP and I wasn't "really strong" because at my
then-current job only 50% of my development work was in PHP, the rest being in
C and Ruby. Boy did I dodge a bullet with that one.

------
chrisbennet
You might not want to work the "Why I hate..resume" guy but I wouldn't
discount the signal in all that noise. He seems clueless but he probably isn't
the only one that wants his position requirements to be matched up to your
skill set in the most obvious way i.e. clearly communicated. You could put
this right at the top of your resume' or in your cover letter:

Requirement -- Matching Skill

PHP -- 3 years of PHP. See [1] for links to my PHP work

GIT -- I've been using source control professionally for the last N years (SVN
and CVS) but I've played with GIT.

As far as the LinkedIn endorsements, I like to nominate my friends for "Warp
Drive Design".

------
mwfunk
I bet he uses "GIT" on his MAC. I know that's probably low on the list of
cluelessness in his essay, but it's a peeve of mine and I'm not inclined to
cut this guy the teeniest tiniest amount of slack for anything.

------
moron4hire
Look, I'm not a huge fan of resumes, either, but if your suggested alternative
is "beef up your LinkedIn profile", then I submit you've not got a single clue
what you're talking about. This is bolstered by the fact that you apparently
still think "hitting the ground running" is a thing that exists in the world.
I will enjoy hiring the good developers that you've missed, just because you
think PHP is some magical language to which solid experience in other
programming languages does not translate.

I mean, seriously, fucking LinkedIn endorsements!?

~~~
matryoshka
LinkedIn is a great professional platform for sales and marketing people. Not
so much for developers.

~~~
moron4hire
Yeah, it's a great tool for marketers... to market themselves... to other
marketers.

